# Red tiger lotus



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I see pictures of red tiger lotus looking like this:








Note: Very red, leaves are on short stems.
But mine looks like this:








Note, lots of green. See second picture attached, plant is not very bushy.
That's 81w of power compact over the 10 gallon tank, using ADA amazonia II substrate. However, I don't use CO2 any more, because yeast was a huge pain in the ass and pressurized is ungodly expensive (for a 10g tank.) Will CO2 cause this? Does anyone have a suggestion for getting convenient CO2 into this tank? I recently started using flourish excel.
I chop off any surface leaves.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

why so much light over your tank???


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There are many types of nymphea. You just have a different variety. Read this thread..
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/62857-nymphaea-any-other-name.html


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> why so much light over your tank???


Because originally it was going to have CO2. I tried yeast for a while, it died and the tank grew ungodly amounts of hair algae, and I turned the lights off for the next month or two.
Next, I cleaned out all the old plants (most had completely rotted away), put in the sprouted lotus bulb, and set the center light to come on.
When the plant became a little larger, I decided to go ahead and have all the lights on. I work 1-6, and I like my quiet when I'm there, so they're on from 9:00am to 1:00pm, an airstone comes on until the lights come back on at 6:00, and then the lights go off for the night at 10:00.

I just recently scored some free glosso out of an LFS display tank (employee pulled a couple stands out for me, since he didn't have any he could sell me) and I put that in a couple weeks ago.

Thanks for the link to that thread, I obviously have _Nymphaea pubescens_.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i have a tiger lotus but it's a dark maroon and the whole leaf is a deep maroon color but then i left to taiwan and when i came back the leaves had turned green. it has something to do with lighting i can tell you that. it's also possible that your bulb was a dwarf lily not a red tiger lotus. i had two bulbs that looked the same and one was a tiger lotus, the other a dwarf lily. if you bought yours from walmart then its a dwarf lily.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

neilshieh said:


> if you bought yours from walmart then its a dwarf lily.


Can you say BIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm guessing i got it right?  o and btw its easy to get more various aponogeton bulbs and dwarf lily bulbs and red tiger lotus bulbs with one bulb you got from walmart. send it in for a replacement and they give you lots of each. i sent in my dud dwarf lily bulb and they sent me like 10 aponogeton bulbs (some were duds but 5 of them sprouted into beautiful plants) and they gave me a few red tiger lotuses and some dwarf lily bulbs ^^


----------



## ari5736 (May 26, 2006)

maybe yours has iron deficiency?


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

My Tiger lotus looks just like the picture. Even the ones that are in my low tech plant. You must have a differen strain of Lotus.


----------

